# modded xbox emulators



## acousticlemur (Oct 24, 2007)

hey i just softmodded my xbox and put unleashX and XBMC on it.  does anyone know of a working nintendo 64 emulator for it?  i downloaded the "big ass emulator disk" which has everything from 16bit down. (snes, sega gensis, nes, atari, blah blah blah) but i would like to play perfect dark or mario 64!! any one have any ideas?


----------



## bigboi86 (Oct 24, 2007)

The emulator I have actually uses like 4 different emulators, when you load the game up you select which emulator to use. 

Modded Xboxes rule.


----------



## rick22 (Oct 24, 2007)

unleashx is the worst dash made for xbox..


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 24, 2007)

i have only used evox and unleash. and of the 2 i like unleashx. graphically apealing, eaisy to use, good menus.  and XBMC is pretty sweet. i use that one as a app. when i want to watch the movies on my computer over the network.  which one do you suggest rick22?  your statement should be backed by something. otherwise it is prety lame and not condusive to helping my original question...


----------



## rick22 (Oct 24, 2007)

personally i never softmodded a xbox i have a v5 box with a X3 chip and the control panel complete w LCD.and 250GB HDD..evox i never liked because it seems to much like linux to me..unleashx looks to much like the original dashboard,but it does have some very good features..you should check out Avalaunch ive used it for a very long time since it days of infancy..and on your emulators check out xboxscene.com they have everything u will need


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 24, 2007)

i am wanting to get a bigger hard drive. i threw in a 40gb i had laying around. but now after 6 or 7 games, and 1.5gb of emulators and roms it is about full.  as far as soft modding, i have never tried with a mod chip. i came across the soft mod splinter cell exploit and figured, heh, what the hell. i havent used my xbox in years, why not. the whole process took about 10 min. and the hard drive upgrade took about 20. so i was happy   i might try out the avalaunch dash when i get another hard drive for it.  right now i am happy with what i have.


what do you use to ftp to the xbox?  i just use windows explorer and have not had any issues.


----------



## rick22 (Oct 24, 2007)

flashfxp its way faster than IE at file transfers


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 24, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> The emulator I have actually uses like 4 different emulators, when you load the game up you select which emulator to use.
> 
> Modded Xboxes rule.



would that be surreal64?   thats what i use and it works well 

i also use xbmc as my dashboard as i use it more than anything and i can access everything a normal dash can


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 24, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> would that be surreal64?   thats what i use and it works well
> 
> i also use xbmc as my dashboard as i use it more than anything and i can access everything a normal dash can



i cant find surreal 64 anywhere. and if i do it is just the source code that i dont have any clue what to do with.


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 24, 2007)

rick22 said:


> flashfxp its way faster than IE at file transfers



i use the "windows explorer" not internet explorer. right click on the start button and click on explore, enter the ftp address and away i go.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2007)

Surreal64XXX is the only one available at the moment, and there are some issues with the 64MB ram limit in the xbox.

To get true use out of an N64 emulator in an xb1 you would have to physically upgrade the ram in it to 128MB.

Oh,BTW XBMC and Avalaunch are the best dashboards for xb1. UnleashX does have many uses and is basic, it's good to have as a secondary dash if need be.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 24, 2007)

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=88701    thats the one i use and it works fine for the games i've tried


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 24, 2007)

as far as dashboard goes, yes use xbmc its the best imho. i've used unleashx avalaunch, xbmc, and one other....i got a few n64 emulators. send me a pm and i'll send you them.


----------

